# directx 9.0c + games aren't working on windows 10



## anonymous user

i just installed Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium wars, and red alert 3, but every time i open them i get this message that tells me i don't have directx 9.0c or higher installed, but i have it installed.
so i googled directx 9.0x, downloaded the install from microsoft, opened it and it said it's only gonna work with xp, vista etc.

but the message from the game said i could also install a higher one ( which i had installed already, but ok )
so i looked for a newer directx,opened, clicked install, says it didnt do anything becouse i already have a higher version of directx

so once again i went to a forum, downloaded another directx, did install, but the game still gives the message

so how do i get games ranging from the year 2000 to 2015 ish running on windows 10?
and how do i solve this problem?


----------



## anonymous user

assassins creed 1 runs on directx 9 as well ( im using the directx 9 launcher instead of 10, 11 or 12 ), and it works just fine


----------



## johnb35

Choose to run the game in compatibility mode for XP and see if that helps. Some older games won't run in windows 10.


----------



## anonymous user

johnb35 said:


> Choose to run the game in compatibility mode for XP and see if that helps. Some older games won't run in windows 10.


first thing i tried, but didnt work


----------



## anonymous user

i still get the message: "please make sure you have DirectX 9.0 or higher installed. Also verify that your video card meets the minimum requirements, and that you do not have hardware acceleration disabled in the Display control panel."

my directx is high enough
videocard is good enough
cant find that option

its a new laptop, so i think it might be disabled ( i dont really know what the default is )


----------



## johnb35

What is listed under display adapters in device manager?


----------



## anonymous user

intel (R) HD graphics


----------



## johnb35

Check to see if you are using the latest driver for it. Right click on the intel hd graphics and click on properties, click on driver tab and see what the driver date is.


----------



## anonymous user

it was 2016, updated it

but still getting the message


----------



## johnb35

I know both of those are very old games.  They might not just work on 10.  I would think the intel HD graphics should run those though, not sure how well.


----------



## anonymous user

im trying this, maybe that will work


----------



## anonymous user

didnt work, maybe a virtual machine is a good alternative?


----------



## johnb35

I have no clue about VM's but i'm sure it would be poor experience if it would work.

https://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/requirements/command-and-conquer-red-alert-3/10797

Click on can I run it(blue box) on that page and follow prompts to see what the results are.


----------



## anonymous user

johnb35 said:


> I have no clue about VM's but i'm sure it would be poor experience if it would work.
> 
> https://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/requirements/command-and-conquer-red-alert-3/10797
> 
> Click on can I run it(blue box) on that page and follow prompts to see what the results are.


for red alert it doesnt have the minimum, but it doesnt matter becouse i deleted it ( it was 14 gigabytes )

but for tiberium wars i do have the minimum exept for video card

what can i do about this? do i really have to buy a new videocard?


----------



## johnb35

You have a laptop, you can't change the video card at all.  Gaming is really meant to be done on a desktop.


----------



## anonymous user

johnb35 said:


> You have a laptop, you can't change the video card at all.  Gaming is really meant to be done on a desktop.


i know. but is there any way to make it think the video card is ok?

or any other way to bypass it?


----------



## johnb35

No.


----------



## anonymous user

johnb35 said:


> No.


btw. do you know how to fix this?


----------



## anonymous user

asdSDFGHKJ


----------



## johnb35

anonymous user said:


> btw. do you know how to fix this?


If you are talking about the image being all out of wack, probably a video driver issue.


----------

